# Best Way to Find Muskrat Entrance



## apostle423 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

Finally got away from work, and I'm after the muskrats again. Second year at this and I'm already improved my techniques. I set three board sets thru the ice last night and was shocked to see I hit on two of them. There are 12 huts around the pond on our property. So I have lots of fun. I set 7 more today, for 10 total. I plan to get some more out there tomorrow.

However I ran into a riddle I'm struggling to solve: Where is the entrance to the hut???

I have tried the thump method, listening for the sound, but I honestly hear about 4 to 5 different sounds around each hut and I don't seem to know which one is the entrance sound.

I know to look for bubbles, but we have snow already, and the ice is a opaque white, so No bubbles to see.

I tried to keep an eye out while they were building them, but I only found two entrances that way.

Both of those were on the east side, does that mean anything (maybe they like the sun??)

I'm hoping some of you muskrat hunters can share some of your tips on finding the honey hole.

Thank you 
Warren<><


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

FWIW,
I've found wading in marshy areas like above the trestle at the Betsie river productive...
Up to the crotch in rat holes at least serveral times a trip. :rant:


----------



## apostle423 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, But I am referring specificly to getting the muskrats thru the ice on a pond with muskrat dens, I call them huts.

Might be a bit tough to wade in when we have 2" of ice already.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

If you only have 2" of ice it should be rather easy. When the ice sounds hollow pop a hole in it. If you get air coming out set your trap and collect your rat tomorrow. I'm dealing with about 8" of ice now and still finding active huts. I'm not going to lie though, it's an aquired skill. Sometimes it's easy and others.....well it's not. Experience is the best teacher with some things.


Joe


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Just the holiday mood, couldn't help myself from joshin' with ya, 
Good luck and Merry Christmas, 

JimP


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

You took this question right from my mind. Planning on setting some sets under the ice after Christmas. Fur-minator posted some good pictures of the type of set he uses in a previous thread. Found several huts also. I was planning on setting 3-4 sets near the hut towards the open area of the hut, the back and sides have cattails so I am guessing that the entrance would be towards the main creek flow.
Just going to give it try and have some fun. Good question.
Matt


----------



## cloudfly (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

If I were working with 2" of ice I'd just keep on popping in new holes until I figured it out. I have huts that I know have rats and I just can't seem to put the trap in the right spot. I get those at the push ups when they come to visit.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey Gander did you get the pm i sent you about the fur sale? Haven't heard from you.

Joe


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Joe...No I didn't. How did rats go last weekend?


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

XXL and XXXL sold really well, price dropped quite a bit between grades though from what I noticed. I'll send you another pm with my number. Give me a call.

Joe


----------

